# Baby Batches



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

This was my first batch of babies that survived.

















These are my triplets. Pretty blah but i like them.

















Haha i should clean the glass.

AND here are my hatchets. I got my camera so ive just been messing around with it.




















Feel free to resize, please!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What are they?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

nice fry! adorable triplets.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

The first batch are OB cichlids. Mommy died tho . Honestly, I have no clue what the triplets are, Im guessing red zebra and albino red zebra cross.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

kewl! thats neat


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Theyre so adorable! :-D


----------

